# Sunrise in the Hole



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Took this Sunday mornin' from Becks in the Nine Mile Hole cut.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Very pretty. Makes me want to fish! Where is Nine Mile Hole?


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Chicapesca... you've got to quit teasing us with those awesome land cut images!


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Very pretty. Makes me want to fish! Where is Nine Mile Hole?


Thanks James! It is in the Landcut, between the Upper and Lower Laguna Madre. I'm not sure how far it is from anywhere, but I do know it is a long boat ride from Flour Bluff.
Thank you Ray!


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful Liz. what glorious sunrises and sunsets you keep finding! 

rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Gorgeous shot. It makes my casting arm twitch.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Beautiful. So much to look at with the pier, bird, houses and sunrise


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Ah the promise of a topwater bite and tails in the sunrise. 

Very nice Chica.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Awsome photo. I smell watermelon in the breeze.


----------



## flatqueen (Nov 1, 2004)

*Great picture Liz*

:fish: Great picture "fishing buddy".....you do such great work. Love your sunsets, too. Lets go fishing again soon. I miss you.

Lisa


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Chica
Catching a good sunset is easy. Composing a picture around one is harder.
thanks for making the hard look easy.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

flatqueen said:


> :fish: Great picture "fishing buddy".....you do such great work. Love your sunsets, too. Lets go fishing again soon. I miss you.
> 
> Lisa


Thank you Lisa! Yes, we need to hit the water. I just returned from hosting 3 trips in a 10 day period. I am totally zapped right now. It was fun but a lot of work.

Thanks for your kind words everyone!!


----------

